# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مشاوره در مورد انتخاب رشته ی مهندسی مواد

## depp

سلام به همه

من امسال کنکوری 93 بودم  و هدفم این بود که تو یکی از دانشگاه های تهران قبول شم  :Yahoo (76):  حالا هم که درصدامو حساب کردم اینجوری شده: ادبیات: 54  عربی: 82 دینی: 60 زبان: 72  ریاضی 32 :yahoo (21): فیزیک 57 شیمی 44

با این درصدا تو تخمین رتبه کانون میاره حدود 2 هزار منطقه ی یک و وقتی یکمی گشتم دیدم میتونم حداکثر تو رشته های صنایع، مواد و عمران- نقشه کشی تو تهران قبول شم. به رشته های دیگه هم نگاه نکردم چون علاقه ندارم :Yahoo (22): 

 از بین این سه تا رشته ای که دیدم در مورد عمران و صنایع یکمی اطلاع دارم :Yahoo (50):  ولی در مورد *مواد* که احتمال قبولیم هم بیشتره تو دانشگاه های بهتر، هیچی جز معرفی های که تو اینترنت هست نمی دونم. کسی هست که در مورد بازار کار و آینده این رشته اطلاع داشته باشه؟؟  :Yahoo (117): 
چون من نگاه کردم قبولی های کانون رو، میتونم به احتمال زیاد با این درصدام متالوژی دانشگاه تهران هم قبول شم حتی. واقعا داشگاه تهران واسه من دیگه آخرشه اما نمیدونم انتخاب مهندسی مواد متالوزی کار درستی هست یا نه؟؟ 
البته اینم مطمئن نیستم با 2000 بشه دانشگاه تهران این رشته رو قبول شد با توجه به آمار کانون گفتم. اگه کسی در این مورد هم یه چیزی بگه من راحت شم ممنون میشم :Yahoo (76): 
آرزوی موفقیت برا همه

----------


## Alfredo

مهندسی مواد جزو درس های متوسط رو به راحت حساب میشه.بازار کارش هم میشه گفت خوبه.کار هم در کنار کوره هستش.برای ارشد چون مثل عمران تمام دروسش ضریب 1 رو دارن میشه گفت راه رسیدن به ارشد این رشته هموار هستش

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

من قبلا چند تا از رفیق های صمیمیم تو دانشگاه مواد می خوندن..تا این حد بود که به رشته مواد می گن هتل مواد..دیگه خودتون تا تهش برین

----------


## depp

> مهندسی مواد جزو درس های متوسط رو به راحت حساب میشه.بازار کارش هم میشه گفت خوبه.کار هم در کنار کوره هستش.برای ارشد چون مثل عمران تمام دروسش ضریب 1 رو دارن میشه گفت راه رسیدن به ارشد این رشته هموار هستش
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> من قبلا چند تا از رفیق های صمیمیم تو دانشگاه مواد می خوندن..تا این حد بود که به رشته مواد می گن هتل مواد..دیگه خودتون تا تهش برین


ممنون از توضیحتون، با این اوصاف اگه بتونم قبول بشم نونم تو روغنه  :Yahoo (76):  ببینیم نتایج چی میشه دیگه به امید خدا

----------

